# fitness instructing personal training in Abu Dhabi



## gavindeacon1

Hello guys,
I'm training to be a personal trainer/fitness instructor and as soon as I'm qualified I want to look for work in Abu Dhabi. My partner is applying for jobs there now and I obviously want to join her. I want to know where I can find jobs if anyone can tell me what sites to go to as I'm not having much luck finding info with google. What are the chances of getting and keeping work in this field? I will only just be qualified but have years of experience as a professional boxer and I've trained lots people unofficially as well. I would also like to know what sort of money, realistically fitness trainers/personal trainers earn there and what sort of a life style you can live on these wages? 
Any other information that you think I might find useful would also be welcome. This is new to me, I've lived in England all my life.
Many thanks,
Gav


----------



## AlexDhabi

Try bayt.com is probably the most popular jobs portal for UAE.


----------



## damian8

hey ,

try fitness first FITNESSFIRST-ME.COM
Haddins Home
Lions club Lions Sports Clubs Management - Challenging Difficulties > Home


----------



## nikkisizer

Hello Gav,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Top 25 recruitment agencies in UAE

Good luck!


----------



## Tiffanymaree

Hi Gav, I was wondering if you had any luck in the job search, as I am looking also into going over to PT. Would be nice to hear how your planning is going etc.


----------



## gavindeacon1

Tiffanymaree said:


> Hi Gav, I was wondering if you had any luck in the job search, as I am looking also into going over to PT. Would be nice to hear how your planning is going etc.


I've stopped looking now for a while now as my partner is not going to stay but to work there in 6 weeks blocks. But I did find a few places that didn't need 3 years PT experience. I'll find the names of a few for you if I can. I couldn't find any real info on wages but it didn't seem great although I think it looked liveable. I heard the hotels put you up in the hotel as part of your package and perks like that seem to be what its like with all jobs there. Now I think if I do go I'll just go over with the names of a few places and go visit them because I just couldn't the info I wanted about the lifestyle you could have as a PT in Abu Dhabi. So that's my plan now, if my partner is there, to save a bit and head over March April time to get a good look at everything there first hand. What's your story then? Are you already qualified and have worked as a PT? And have you travelled and worked away before? Its new to me


----------



## Tiffanymaree

gavindeacon1 said:


> I've stopped looking now for a while now as my partner is not going to stay but to work there in 6 weeks blocks. But I did find a few places that didn't need 3 years PT experience. I'll find the names of a few for you if I can. I couldn't find any real info on wages but it didn't seem great although I think it looked liveable. I heard the hotels put you up in the hotel as part of your package and perks like that seem to be what its like with all jobs there. Now I think if I do go I'll just go over with the names of a few places and go visit them because I just couldn't the info I wanted about the lifestyle you could have as a PT in Abu Dhabi. So that's my plan now, if my partner is there, to save a bit and head over March April time to get a good look at everything there first hand. What's your story then? Are you already qualified and have worked as a PT? And have you travelled and worked away before? Its new to me





gavindeacon1 said:


> I've stopped looking now for a while now as my partner is not going to stay but to work there in 6 weeks blocks. But I did find a few places that didn't need 3 years PT experience. I'll find the names of a few for you if I can. I couldn't find any real info on wages but it didn't seem great although I think it looked liveable. I heard the hotels put you up in the hotel as part of your package and perks like that seem to be what its like with all jobs there. Now I think if I do go I'll just go over with the names of a few places and go visit them because I just couldn't the info I wanted about the lifestyle you could have as a PT in Abu Dhabi. So that's my plan now, if my partner is there, to save a bit and head over March April time to get a good look at everything there first hand. What's your story then? Are you already qualified and have worked as a PT? And have you travelled and worked away before? Its new to me


Hey, 
Well I'm an Australian and I'm currently studying for my higher school certificate and after I finish I'll be doing a TAFE course in PT. Then going to university doing a exercise and sports degree. So I was looking into, firstly visiting there. I've never travelled, so yes it's new to me too! But I was on this other forum and a gym was searching for PT 's... 
What are you currently doing?


----------



## gavindeacon1

Tiffanymaree said:


> Hey,
> Well I'm an Australian and I'm currently studying for my higher school certificate and after I finish I'll be doing a TAFE course in PT. Then going to university doing a exercise and sports degree. So I was looking into, firstly visiting there. I've never travelled, so yes it's new to me too! But I was on this other forum and a gym was searching for PT 's...
> What are you currently doing?


Oh cool! You're gonna be mega qualified soon then. I'm a bricklayer and I'm doing a REPS level 3 pt course which is a diploma, not quite a degree. But I think my experience as a sports person will work for me though. 
What gym is that then? I'll have a look at them. It does look like there is a lot happening in the UAE so I would like to think there is work for us there. I do think a visit and a look round is the way forward. I won't be qualified until March so I'll nip over after that. When are you thinking of going? 
Let me know if you have any success and I'll let you know if I find anything good


----------



## Tiffanymaree

gavindeacon1 said:


> Oh cool! You're gonna be mega qualified soon then. I'm a bricklayer and I'm doing a REPS level 3 pt course which is a diploma, not quite a degree. But I think my experience as a sports person will work for me though.
> What gym is that then? I'll have a look at them. It does look like there is a lot happening in the UAE so I would like to think there is work for us there. I do think a visit and a look round is the way forward. I won't be qualified until March so I'll nip over after that. When are you thinking of going?
> Let me know if you have any success and I'll let you know if I find anything good


So where are you from? Well I won't be finished my degree until 4 years, but I still want to go over soon and check out the places, see what and where I can set up. But if I do go it would be in the middle of next year or the start of 2014. Yeah defiantly, and also the wages? Would ideal to see the paychecks!


----------



## gavindeacon1

Tiffanymaree said:


> So where are you from? Well I won't be finished my degree until 4 years, but I still want to go over soon and check out the places, see what and where I can set up. But if I do go it would be in the middle of next year or the start of 2014. Yeah defiantly, and also the wages? Would ideal to see the paychecks!


I'm from the Midlands in the uk and I'm looking forward to getting away because its wet and cold most of the time, it is hot sometimes but just not enough. Wages to cost of living are getting tighter than they have ever been over here. Plus I'm a bit bored now that I'm not boxing so I fancy a bit of an adventure  
4 years will fly by and its great you seem to have your mind made up for when you finish your degree. Do you do or have you done much in sports yourself?


----------



## Tiffanymaree

gavindeacon1 said:


> I'm from the Midlands in the uk and I'm looking forward to getting away because its wet and cold most of the time, it is hot sometimes but just not enough. Wages to cost of living are getting tighter than they have ever been over here. Plus I'm a bit bored now that I'm not boxing so I fancy a bit of an adventure
> 4 years will fly by and its great you seem to have your mind made up for when you finish your degree. Do you do or have you done much in sports yourself?


That sounds good! Adventures are always fun and always exciting! So do you work? 
Yeah I've done quite a lot, I mean I wouldn't say I'm an athlete, but haha. Just played netball, soccer basket ball, but now I'm more of a strength and cardio type. I love the gym, boot camps and those sorts of things. 
What are you into? Maybe we should PM haha


----------

